# طلب شرح تطبيقات الهيدروليك



## محمد القاضى1 (17 أبريل 2010)

ممكن توضيح تطبيقات hydraulic system ,poewr fluid science in petrol and gas industry
وممكن رسم دوائر الهيدروليك لهذه التطبيقات


----------

